# Glock GTL 21 vs. Surefire X400?



## socom1970 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am not sure which one to buy. I really like Surefire lights (and I have enough of them to prove it!) but I really like the idea of having a Glock weaponlight on my Glock weapon. Glock makes excellent weapons, so I would hope they also make excellent weapon light/laser units as well.

It is unimportant to me whether my weaponlight is LED or incan, as long as it has tactical level/quality beam and is compact enough for the Glock 17 it will be going on.

With the X400 at about twice the price of the GTL 21, is it worth double the price? It will be used for range shooting as well as home defense. 

Is the GTL 21 anywhere near the quality of the X400 or of the Glock pistols for that matter?

I don't quite know which direction to go in...

What do you weapon-light users think?


----------



## allburger (Feb 2, 2010)

Remember that Glock probably doesn't make the light. They aren't in the light business. That said, Glock won't put their name on something that wasn't a quality product.

Someone is producing these things for them more than likely. Does anyone happen to know who?

Both lights will be a good choice.


----------



## kengps (Feb 3, 2010)

Get a Streamlight TLR-1 or 2 instead. Great lights at a reasonable price.


----------



## n2deep (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the X300 with the DG-11 on my Glock 19. I love it! I wish I would have got the X400 now.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree on the TLR-1. do you really need a laser?


----------



## kosPap (Feb 4, 2010)

it is my impression that the xenon bulb and its power is well behind the current standards...

there is a sight that has soem light reviews but I am lacking my flashdrive to pick up the link to the review..you will have to google it...


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 4, 2010)

IMHO the Surefire fits on the weapon better. The Glock unit is a bit bulky up front. Plus the light produced by the LED of the Surefire is much more blinding than the incan on the Glock. 

Also, I realize the Surefire is 2x as much, but if its going on a weapon, and its going to be used for any sort of duty in which you actually NEED a weapon light combo, I wouldn't skimp. In a situation where you need that combo, your life is worth the extra bucks. You get what you pay for. No question of which to pick in my book.

If you are using the light to plink around the range with and its more of a novelty, then I'd save the money and go with the Glock.

MSax


----------



## RedLED (Feb 5, 2010)

Problem is the SF X400 is impossible to get at the moment. I would rather have the LED, and the laser.


----------



## yellow (Feb 5, 2010)

*Glock builds guns*,
light is externally made


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would go with the SF light, if you can swing the money. I have seen the Glock light and I was not impressed at all. It reminded me of a stock mini mag.


----------



## hk dave (Feb 5, 2010)

kengps said:


> Get a Streamlight TLR-1 or 2 instead. Great lights at a reasonable price.



+1


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 5, 2010)

> Problem is the SF X400 is impossible to get at the moment. I would rather have the LED, and the laser.


 
eBay.

MSax


----------



## kengps (Feb 6, 2010)

kengps said:


> Get a Streamlight TLR-1 or 2 instead. Great lights at a reasonable price.


 

Forgot to mention.....Streamlight claims 130 Lumens IIRC. Tests put them around 155-160 Lumens, and I have no doubt about that. You can get a TLR-1 C-4 for around $100-110 bucks with discount. The Glock light is bulkey and fugly. The TLR will mount to any weapon with a rail. Rifles included. A Glock light would look rediculous on anything other than a Glock. I have a TLR-2 also. I like it but have only one big complaint. It uses a 650 nm red laser. There is no excuse for using that when everybody else has been using 635 nm red-orange lasers for 10 years. Why they don't get with it on the laser, is a business decision that makes no sense to me whatsoever. But for nightime use it is fine.


----------

